# Efest LUC4 VS Nitecore i4



## daniel craig (18/3/16)

I'm looking at getting either one of these and would like to know which one is more reliable, accurate and charges batteries fast (LUC4 says something about 2A)


----------



## Silver (18/3/16)

Hi @daniel craig
They are both good
I have them both.

For what its worth, I found the Luc4 charged my batts to 4.17
My Nitecore i4 charges them to 4.20

So I "donated" the Luc4 to my mom. Shhhh, dont tell her 
Dont know if thats just my one or if they are all like that. My OCD got the better of me...

But they are both good and have both been reliable. Both pushing on 2 years now! Yes i do think the Luc4 has a higher rate of charging so it is probably faster if you use the higher rate

However

As most will know, charging the batteries to 4.17 is likely better for the batteries' long term lifespan. Was chatting to @Alex about this the other day. So my mom actually got the better deal in the end

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (18/3/16)

PS - despite the inconvenience, it's also healthier for the batt to charge it up slower

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/16)

I have a Luc V4 and a couple of other chargers (can't remember off hand what makes as they are stored in the back up box) but I am very happy with my Luc V4! And mine charges to 4,2V.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spydro (18/3/16)

I don't have the Nitecore, but two of my chargers are Efest LUC's, I have both the 2 and 4 bay models. They both still work just as good as they did new going back to something like the summer of 2013 for the first one. Both are in use 24/7/365 along with a 2 bay Xtar WP2 II sometimes. I have 65-70 something batts (and mods).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (19/3/16)

Those 2 chargers use alot of the same internals. The LUC has a higher amp charging output so your batteries will charge a bit faster. Other than that they much of a muchness and comes down to personal preference. I like Nitecore, only because my first charger was the i2 and it proved rock solid and I upgraded to the D4. The one deciding factor for me is that the Nitecore also does NiCd cells, I have plenty that need charging and now don't need two separate chargers.

Essentially they do the the same thing in the same manner. Same protection, stops charging when full, trickles when close to full charge.
Sorry I know this doesn't really help your decision  but the more info you have, the better choice you can make.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## PrenessaM (19/3/16)

The beeping and buzzing sound of the nitecore charger was enough for it be banished to the garage !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (19/3/16)

But where do you find the LUC chargers locally?

I've been looking for a good 2 bay, but I only find the Nitecore.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## 6ghost9 (19/3/16)

I have the Efest and the D4. I find the springs on the Efest to be more smooth. They both work like a dream though. My efest is my oldest piece of vape gear and it just keeps going


----------



## Silver (19/3/16)

PrenessaM said:


> The beeping and buzzing sound of the nitecore charger was enough for it be banished to the garage !



Just to add
My nitecore i2 makes some beeps and buzzes a bit. I can hear it when things are very quiet in the room. 
My Nitecore i4 doesnt make a single sound

But since you are looking at a 4 bay @daniel craig , this shouldnt really concern you
I know some other folk with the nitecore i2 say it also beeps and buzzes a bit


----------



## daniel craig (19/3/16)

Silver said:


> Just to add
> My nitecore i2 makes some beeps and buzzes a bit. I can hear it when things are very quiet in the room.
> My Nitecore i4 doesnt make a single sound
> 
> ...


I have the nitecore i2 but need a 4 bay. I think I'm just gonna go with nitecore since my i2 is still working 100%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (19/3/16)

I had 2 i2's crap out on me but the i4 is still going strong. Oh and she doesnt buzz like the i2s.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

